# Hongqi "Jet"



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

At 1:30 PM MST on November 30/2010 a very short and sharp sniping battle ended with me sort of victorious, prize in...we'll call it "temporary escrow"...and a very bloodied and drained wallet :-d

So, to whomever I tangled with: good battle! You made me pay... :starwars:

...but only a buck fifty more than you were willin' :thumbup:

I present the very cool Hongqi "Jet" (and now brother to the Hongqi "Rocket")

The crystal is interesting...although by the shape of the distorting area I'd expect it more on a Baoshihua. Still, it's a playful idea and I like it.










The jet isn't looking exactly ship-shape so close up, but it's still beautiful B)










Signed crown...










Standard Hongqi caseback...










Movement is ZJL17. That's Jilin?!? but I knew that when I bought it.










I doubt this watch is an authentic "it came from the factory like that" piece, but that's perfectly OK with me...it holds its own interest as an example of a PRC watch "mod" (seller resides in Dandong, Liaoning) and I like that, so thanks to whoever put this watch together! It's a fun addition to the AMCH/PR.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

That is the most awesome second hand I've ever seen! Cracking watch


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Not sure about the strap but love the watch unk:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Not sure about that hand - love the watch! :lol:

I think I'd struggle to read the time, and that's a main criterion for me! :yes:


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

mel said:


> Not sure about that hand - love the watch! :lol:
> 
> I think I'd struggle to read the time, and that's a main criterion for me! :yes:


 it's easier than it looks even with the bulges...or else the 60s acclimatized me and I can compensate ardon:


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I like it! :man_in_love:


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

you could probably spend the odd minute or 2 just watching the rocket go round


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mel said:


> Not sure about that hand - love the watch! :lol:
> 
> I think I'd struggle to read the time, *and that's a main criterion for me!* :yes:


I don't think I've ever bought a watch thinking "I need to tell the time"

If I had I'd have stopped at one


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

NAH, it's more that I like to be able to tell the time without straining, rather than I need to tell the time. I don't see the point of (for example) watches that just have a dial with no batons, markers or dots - guessing it's something past something just doesn't cut it for me, especially if I'm going for a quick surrepticious glance









I dont like the Raketa sun and moon hands for the same reason as I doubt if I could live with this one, I would have to think too hard about the position of the hands to work out the time. :yes:

Then again, I'm OK with 24 hour dials, maybe from my days as a radio operator (commercial and ham ticket) and familiarity with 24 hour clocks (true 24 hour where the hour hand circles once per 24 hours) :man_in_love:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

great looking watch.

very different


----------

